# ID of magnet bracket in HD?



## Anonymous (Feb 26, 2008)

I pulled a fragged Hard disk apart to get the fun magnets for a project and am curious about what the brackets holding the magnet are made of. They proved to be rather strong metal and kind of iridescent with pink, green gold colors. K1 is stamped into one of them if that means anything.
Is this just a coating for a mundane metal or something interesting?

Anyone?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 26, 2008)

I did some minor tests some time ago and posted this picture of my testing:

[img:744:559]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/NiTestsHNO3.jpg[/img]

I didn't follow thru with DMG but it appears as though the brackets are steel with nickel plating.

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 27, 2008)

oreandra said:


> I pulled a fragged Hard disk apart to get the fun magnets for a project and am curious about what the brackets holding the magnet are made of. They proved to be rather strong metal and kind of iridescent with pink, green gold colors. K1 is stamped into one of them if that means anything.
> Is this just a coating for a mundane metal or something interesting?
> 
> Anyone?



The finish you see is usually an iridite finish, a process applied to the plating (often zinc) to improve it's ability to resist corrosion. It's very common in the aero-space and defense industry. It's typically applied to steel parts. 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I figured it was something of that sort, but wanted to make sure before I chucked it that it wasn't something of interest.

O


----------

